# Studio 54 Nightclub, Larnaca, Cyprus



## urbexrookie (Feb 14, 2010)

Completely abandoned and open to the elements... here's my first explore


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 14, 2010)

Interesting first explore. Love the B&W pics.


----------



## spacepunk (Feb 16, 2010)

Think I'll give that number a call tonight.


----------

